# September was chosen as the month to pay homage to honey because it marks the end of



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

September was chosen as the month to pay homage to honey because it marks the end of honey collection for many beekeepers across the country. Initiated by the National Honey Board, it serves to promote honey and beekeeping in the U.S. In Florida, bees are big business. According to Aaron Keller, spokesman for the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, the state consistently ranks in the top five for honey production. (WUFT)
http://www.wuft.org/news/2015/09/22...-honey-month-increases-production-and-profit/


----------

